

Free Computer Forensics Training - alesmark
http://academy.ehacking.net/courses/computer-hacking-forensics-investigation/

======
irfanshakeel
It's good to see that the course is listed here. I am the founder of EH
Academy so if you guys want to know anything, just let me know.

~~~
alesmark
Thumbs up! I like your work.

